# percent new rules



## vulcan666 (Jun 19, 2010)

after looking on here a bit and seeing some of the new rules myself, the one thing that does not make any sense to me is the percent system that will now be used.
how do you even work out somethings like that, it seems way to complicated and would like some help in trying to make sense of a difficult thing.

cheers.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

They've kept it to simple 25% or 50% amounts. Shouldn't be too hard, up to 1000 in a 2000 point game of specials, for example. Easy math.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

vulcan666 said:


> ...the one thing that does not make any sense to me is the percent system that will now be used.
> 
> ...it seems way to complicated and would like some help in trying to make sense of a difficult thing.


The percentage divisions between core, special, rare, &c. replace the limitations in the current Army Books.

50% is half and 25% is a quarter.

As Masked Jackal indicates, it is based on the total point value of your army and not the number of models.

When building possible lists for 8th Edition try:
(i) working out what the maximum and minimum spend for each section is
(ii) create your general
(iii) create your minimum troop requirement
(iv) create the unit you really want to include (probably special but might be rare)
This should give you a general and at least three units, so you are free to spend the rest of your points within the limits form step (i)

Hope some of this resolves your confusion.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

So 1000pt games:

250pts on Lords Max
250pts on Heroes Max
250pts on Core Units Minimum
500pts on Special Units Max
250pts on Rare Units Max

1500pts:

375pts on Lords Max
375pts on Heroes Max
375pts on Core Units Minimum
750pts on Special Units Max
375pts on Rare Units Max

2000pts:

500pts on Lords Max
500pts on Heroes Max
500pts on Core Units Minimum
1000pts on Special Units Max
500pts on Rare Units Max

etc etc.

Easy.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Drat: forgot the limits on multiples of the same unit.

From memory:

Under 3000 points you can only have up to 2 units of the same type of rare and 3 units of the same type of special

Over 3000 points you can only have up to 3 units of the same type of rare and 4 units of the same type of special.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

4 of the same rare 6 of the same special at 3k


----------

